# Tapatalk issue



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Anyone else having issues viewing DW with tapatalk? It won't let me view any threads/posts. Says they have been moved or deleted by a moderator but it's working perfectly fine on the internet browser.


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Tapatalk has been crap recently. I've emailed them about various issues and always get same reply that its server issues. I've found closing the app and reopening it tends to work

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## spooky128 (Sep 9, 2014)

When this happens I go into app settings and clear cache. See if this helps

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

spooky128 said:


> When this happens I go into app settings and clear cache. See if this helps
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


Tried that and uninstalling

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Had these issues and also had issues with it being very clunky - closing the app and forcing a shut down, restart tends to resolve the issue.


----------



## Mikesphotaes (Jul 24, 2016)

Much easier to use any browser than tapatalk!


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Mikesphotaes said:


> Much easier to use any browser than tapatalk!


Tbh I'm going to disagree here. I find it so much easier to use tapatalk as I've used it for a number of years

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Mikesphotaes said:


> Much easier to use any browser than tapatalk!


This is pretty much my thoughts, i tried tapatalk once and decided i'd not bother


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

My tapa**** has been running like a ah of spanner’s for a while now...


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

Had issues for 3 days. Done a force stop on my phone. Didnt work. Done this a couple times. Emptied the cache on my phone and that worked for now.

Sent from my SM-A405FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

I've logged out & back on, now working again!

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Rather than start a new thread on issues...

Anyone else having issues with Tapatalk constantly reverting back to “auto subscription” on posts you reply to etc. ? 

I’ve ‘unticked’ them, reverts back. I’ve logged out, logged back in - does the same. Uninstalled the app and it’s the same... 

Just annoying, as I don’t want every thread I reply to being subscribed.


----------

